# what are your goals for this summer?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

For me, 
1. Do well at my summer internship
2. Find another internship for the Fall
3. Work out often and visit everything that the city has to offer
4. Befriend people/co-workers 
5. Do well in my summer classes
6. Find a nighttime job for the weekend (like a server at a restaurant or something to help improve my fears)

I just want to stay busy and start living.. sick of this crap


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

1: Socialize more
2: Gain weight and exercise
3: Hopefully I will have a job by the summer
4: Join a club or so. I will probably join a martial arts school
5: Maybe take one or two classes at a local community college.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

- not suck in school
- live cheaply so my internship money from spring will get me through summer
- work out on a (sort of) regular basis
- decide what the hell i want to do with my life

Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

-exercise more (That's a common one, isn't it?)
-get a job, any job so I can start saving to move
- And I'll have to rip off person86's "decide what the hell I want to do with my life." Although I'm not sure if I can do that in one summer. :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Let's see...

1. Figure out college stuff. Take the classes I need to transfer to another college.
2. Meet new people. Be social.
3. Getting a job.
4. Driving.


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

-summer vacation (travel with family)
-go full-time on ebay and make lots of $$
-forget about school and enjoy myself
-forget that i have sa and just live life to the fullest 
-be with friends (childhood friends)
-no worries


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

1. Get a job (anywhere that'll take me, I'm getting desperate)

2. Do decently in my summer Chemistry class

3. Exersise (my goal is to get in better shape by July)


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

onlylordknows, your number 6 goal is a great idea. It's something I've been wanting to do myself, but... too lazy :stu :stu :stu 

My goals are to relax, make some money, and go longboarding a lot.


----------



## Anthropophagus (Nov 13, 2006)

Survive my field study and start saving money.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

- Stick to a schedule
- Study every weekend for the GRE
- Meet someone new (get their name, and have at least a conversation) at least every two weeks
- Not get kicked out of the country by ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement)


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

-Go outside whenever it's nice
-Make friends in my summer classes
-Do well academically
-_Jazz_ercise


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

- Become a brazillonaire (always a priority).

- Exercise and maintain a healthy diet.

- Complete another Math book

- Go to Ireland and actually do stuff!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

~ Figure out my work/school schedule for fall
~ Wrestle a giant Crocodile
~ Find time to finish landscaping my yard
~ Spend more time with my sisters
~ Work on improving myself in general
~ Go on the Dr. Phil show and get in a fight with him


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Hopefully I will accomplish the following:

pass my summer courses 
make a friend
find a job
be more active outside
get a tan =]
& eat lots of ice cream!!


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

Do well on my LSAT. Failing that, my only goal is to not allow myself to be reduced to a state of extreme self-hatred. I'm not optimistic about either.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

1. Get a summer job (I'm praying for this research job I applied to)
2. Lose weight (I'm a size 9 now so I want to get to at least size 4 or 6)
3. Do well on the mcats (on July 13 !!!!!!!! the pressure is freaking on!! lol)
4. Get together with my old high school friends, I've fallen way too out with them. 
5. Start going to church and actually participating in it.
6. Get a tan. (LOL)


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

GRE's!!!
4.0 GPA for summer
Do my resume for internships
Hang out with my friends...more
Apply to graduate school in August 
Learn how to drive! 
:um


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm going to be repeating two courses this summer. I'm going to re-take Psych 101 and Psych 202 (biopsychology). I want to apply for the psych. major, and admission is competitive. I have to have around a 3.1 cumulative psych. GPA in order to get in. I'm a junior, and I've taken 12 quarters consecutively (that includes summer!), so I've had no breaks at all. I'm starting to get a little burned out.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

1.Get a job
2. Learn to drive
3. Become a Lucid Dreamer
4. Read some more psychology books and other reading
5. meditate regularly
6. exercise regularly
7. get more social


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

If I were to lie I would say... try and get a summer job and better myself as a person.

This is what I'm really going to do... getting half a sleeve tattooed, and attempt to get laid.

Hey, what can I say?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd like to eat a couple of sandwiches and maybe go outside a few times. Yeah, I'm not really goal-oriented. :?


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

-Get my Mustang (on Monday!!!!!!! )
-Take my Europe trip
-Get rich
-Lose SA
-Become famous
-Become Queen. 


Okay maybe I might get 2 of those goals. lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

It used to be--take 4 summer courses and get a job or volunteer somewhere full time.

Now it's take 2 summer classes and not let the apartment go to ****.


----------

